
Show HN: Twitter Bot for Taking Screen Captures of Tweets - amitagarwal
https://twitter.com/screenshotguru
======
amitagarwal
Share any tweet via DM to @screenshotguru and it will reply with a high-res
screenshot image of the tweet.

Website: [https://screenshot.guru](https://screenshot.guru)

Chrome Extension: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitter-
screenshot...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/twitter-
screenshots/imfhndkgmnbnogfjcecdpopaooachgco)

Video Tutorial:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8u1nCOk9oM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8u1nCOk9oM)

